

A New Kind of Faucet with a Little Twist - chorrell
http://design-milk.com/new-kind-faucet-little-twist/

======
tekalon
I can see it get stuck and then you need to get a wrench or pliers to get it
moving again. Agree on cool design but leaves a lot ot go wrong.

------
celticninja
except if the water is too hot you have to put your hand under the stream to
adjust the temperature, resulting in burnt hands.

Nice idea, looks cool, but ultimately the problem it solves is not as
important as being able to rinse off your hands wthout burning them.

